# What book have you borrowed from the Prime Lending Library?



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I borrowed my first one today and was surprised to find that the 30 days is counted by calendar month. I can borrow another one on 1/1/12.

Here's the one I borrowed.

Lady Fortescue Steps Out: A Novel of Regency England - Being the First Volume of The Poor Relation (The Poor Relation, Book 1)

M.C. Beaton and Marion Chesney $5.59

I sampled it first and am enjoying the read.

Anyone else?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The first one I borrowed was for November and it was 


I then got my December borrow . Been looking forward to this sequel for a long time. Brockway is the first author to have come out under Montlake Romance. I haven't started it yet and technically I have until the last day in January to finish it. . Just so I don't miss my January borrow.

Still waffling on what to get then. I am trying to make a list so when the time comes, I have some lined up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It took me a long time to decide, Atunah, but you know I was going for hist/rom.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm letting DD pick the books she wants to read as I have plenty of my own. She got the Hunger Games for Dec.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I'm letting DD pick the books she wants to read as I have plenty of my own. She got the Hunger Games for Dec.


It's still the #1 borrow.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I borrowed the first Hunger Games book in November and the second in December. I'll borrow the third in January, and then I think I'll move on to Michael Lewis' books.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

I borrowed (and enjoyed) 

This thread is helping me narrow down options for my January choice


----------



## wdeen (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad to see people are enjoying this option for Prime members. I was curious about what they thought. I've read some reports that Amazon is considering a purchase of Netfilx and might make it a Prime option.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It took me a long time to decide, Atunah, but you know I was going for hist/rom.


I have actually never heard of M.C Beaton. Are they written like Heyer or such? 
I need to work down my library checkouts so I can read my December read soon.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

For Nov and Dec I picked books I was unsure I would enjoy but piqued my curiosity ... In both cases I didn't hate them but I was definitely underwhelmed.  I'm not sure I'm going to continue with this tactic.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I forgot to get one in November, borrowed this one in December....


I haven't decided on anything yet for January.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I borrowed my first one in December and it was Hunger Games.  I purchased the 2nd one and am waiting for 1/1 so I can get the 3rd, unless I decide to purchase it tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I have actually never heard of M.C Beaton. Are they written like Heyer or such?
> I need to work down my library checkouts so I can read my December read soon.


I've never found anyone to compare to Heyer, but I will say the characters are very enjoyable. The story shows a lot of potential, but I'm not very far into it yet. I'll let you know.


----------



## Brad Murgen (Oct 17, 2011)

Addie said:


> I borrowed the first Hunger Games book in November and the second in December. I'll borrow the third in January, and then I think I'll move on to Michael Lewis' books.


I've done the exact same thing. They are not bad, I'm pleasantly surprised. Looking forward to grabbing the third in a few days.

After that, not sure which book I'll get next, not a lot of popular books on there (to be expected).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just like when I buy, I'm sampling first. Since we only get one borrow a month, I don't want to waste it.


----------



## Brad Murgen (Oct 17, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just like when I buy, I'm sampling first. Since we only get one borrow a month, I don't want to waste it.


That's a good idea.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm on a Disney Park secrets kick. I found  in the Prime Lending Library.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> I'm on a Disney Park secrets kick. I found  in the Prime Lending Library.


I used to sell to Disney and I knew all the ins and outs of the behind the scenes and underground passageways. There's one place where the architect goofed when attaching two buildings together. One is half a floor higher than the other. There was no room for even a short staircase and they had to put in an elevator to that half a floor.


----------



## SinCityReader (Nov 27, 2009)

In Nov 

In Dec


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

SinCityReader said:


> In Nov
> 
> In Dec


Greyhound looks interesting.

I might sample The Hunger Games. I'm still not sure about it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't laugh: Official 2011 Tax Guide w key word Searchable text PDF (Federal Income Tax for Individuals)

I'm going to borrow this tomorrow when I can and see if it's workable as a reference for me for tax season. I do have the PDF already that I got free -- downloaded from IRS and sent to my DX, but the links don't work. If this one is searchable and properly linked I will keep it on my device for reference. If not, I'll delete it. . .'cause I already have a paper copy anyway.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got this one:


----------



## Jeff Shelby (Oct 2, 2011)

I made a deal with my daughter - if she'll read The Outsiders, I'll read The Hunger Games.    But I haven't started it yet...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

_Moneyball: The Art of Winning an Unfair Game_, which I quite liked, and just yesterday I downloaded _Teleport This_, which I have yet to start reading.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't remember which of my November books was the Library one.  I deleted it from my library and most of the books I read were from my local library which were also deleted from my library.  Maybe I should stop that.  I read Bonk : The Curious Coupling of Science and Sex in December.  I like Beaton. I'll have to check those out but I already picked out my January book, The Authentic Life of Billy the Kid.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. New Plan. Buy first, check formatting, and return before borrowing. 

So, I 'borrowed' a Federal Tax guide. . .figuring it'd be good reference. I have the very publication in PDF on my DX, but I thought a linked version, which this was advertized as, would be good. Yeah. . . . .it's not.  (I'm not even going to link to it because I don't recommend it.)

Yes, I'd checked the sample. . .but links don't usually work in a sample because they often go to something that's not in the sample. I could see that it appeared to be a simple conversion from the PDF, but as it said it was linked, I knew that would be superior to what I could (read: was willing to) do myself, and potentially make the thing very useful.

But not. 

In retrospect, I wish I'd bought it. I could have tested out the full book and just returned it when I saw it wasn't what I wanted/expected. Alternatively, if it had been properly formatted, I might have just kept it for the $9.99 OR, more likely, I would still have returned it and _then_ borrowed it for the tax season.

I know some will think that is a little skeevy, but the thing is available for FREE from the IRS -- I already have it in both paper (they mailed it to me for free) and as a PDF -- and is being sold for $9.99 so there's not a lot of point in actually paying for it unless it does something more. Which this one was supposed to. AND, I only really need it for 3 months. . .borrowing seemed sensible.

As it is. . .I've basically wasted my borrow for January. Not the end of the world. Just annoying. I get grumpy when things are not as advertised.

On the plus side: If I had borrowed it and used it for all tax season, I'd also have been forfeiting my borrows for February, March, and April. So there's that.

Moral: as one has limited opportunities, it would be wise to be selective about what one chooses to borrow.

Lesson learned.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Moral: as one has limited opportunities, it would be wise to be selective about what one chooses to borrow.
> 
> Lesson learned.


Words of wisdom.

ETA: You're words of wisdom gave me a brilliant idea. A houseful of people coming for dinner and the micro isn't working. Mom called me to come over and fix it. Right. I know how to fix microwaves. 

It worked fine for me, but suppose it died again while the guests were there? Thinking about what you said, I thought I'd go to WalMart and buy a new microwave. If Mom's died, I could unpack the new one and if it didn't die, I could return the unopened micro for a full refund.

Mom said no, but I thought it was a great idea.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Jeff Shelby said:


> I made a deal with my daughter - if she'll read The Outsiders, I'll read The Hunger Games.  But I haven't started it yet...


The Hunger Games as GOT to be better than The Outsiders. I hated that book and I loved to read even back then...


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I just signed up for Prime last month, so this is my first lend. I haven't read it yet, but I should start in the next week or so.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geemont said:


> I just signed up for Prime last month, so this is my first lend. I haven't read it yet, but I should start in the next week or so.


You mean, "borrow"?

You "lend" when you give it to someone else temporarily. . .which, it turns out, is also possible with many titles in the Amazon store. If a book is "loanable" or "lendable" it will say so in the book description. It's a completely different program than the Kindle Owners Lending Library wherein you can borrow one book a month from the Amazon's library of "Prime Lending" books.


----------



## Mit Sandru (Aug 19, 2011)

Catching Fire


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm having a hard time deciding on my January borrow. Can't even decide on a genre.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding on my January borrow. Can't even decide on a genre.


I been having the same problem. I know the genre I want, but its a bit thinner picking there. And following my December pick which was fantastic (Connie Brockway- The other guy's bride) I am having a hard time. 
When I sort by the genre I want and look for popular using the link on my computer, I noticed that I got a lot of the ones on the first pages free already in the last few weeks. . So that doesn't help.

I think January will be this one. I always love a nice Beauty and the Beast type story.



The other option would be 
 with apparently no Lordlings in site


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I been having the same problem. I know the genre I want, but its a bit thinner picking there. And following my December pick which was fantastic (Connie Brockway- The other guy's bride) I am having a hard time.
> When I sort by the genre I want and look for popular using the link on my computer, I noticed that I got a lot of the ones on the first pages free already in the last few weeks. . So that doesn't help.
> 
> I think January will be this one. I always love a nice Beauty and the Beast type story.
> ...


I think I'll try The Other Guy's Bride


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

NogDog said:


> _Moneyball: The Art of Winning an Unfair Game_, which I quite liked.


I borrowed Moneyball in December, too! Wanted to see it before I caught the movie. It wasn't anything like what I expected, but was very educational and one of those "Huh. Glad I read it." I am now an expert on baseball and ready to own my own team. 

Right now I'm reading The Hangman's Daughter.



It seemed to be featured in every bookstore in every airport I was in the whole of 2011, which kind of made me roll my eyes. It has some stinking reviews on Amazon... but I am LOVING it. We'll see if it holds up until the end, but 50% in, I'm eating it up with a spoon. I can hardly wait to snuggle in with it each night! LOVE IT!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I bought Book2 in the Hunger games trilogy for DD because she was dying to read it before the first.

So I ended up getting

For myself today since I have already blown through my Jan Book allowance.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Got this one for January, but haven't read it yet.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I borrowed The Hunger Games in December because of the buzz, figuring I'd hate it but not wanting to spend any money on it. Just wanted to see what the talk was about. Turns out I was riveted and Catching Fire became my January borrow!


----------



## Kashif Ross (Jan 13, 2012)

I borrowed the first Hunger Games as well. And I know many people would stone me for this, but I hate it. Some say you have to push on until the games start, but I really don't care for the main character and after reading some reviews, it seems I won't care for her in the end. I went back and bought the book I initially wanted. I shouldn't have gone for the hype.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kashif Ross said:


> I borrowed the first Hunger Games as well. And I know many people would stone me for this, but I hate it. Some say you have to push on until the games start, but I really don't care for the main character and after reading some reviews, it seems I won't care for her in the end. I went back and bought the book I initially wanted. I shouldn't have gone for the hype.


Even with the borrows, I sample first, although that's no guarantee. I know I'm going to feel about Hunger Games the same as you, but it's hard to resist. What if I'm wrong?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

The first book I borrowed was the Hunger Games as well. The main character is a 14 year old girl and  is as difficult to like as some 14 year old girls can be   .  The book did end with a "hook", but not a good enough one that I'm very interested in reading the second book.  I like some kids/YA books, I have reread Harry Potter many times, and to me the Potter books read like "family" books.  The Hunger games reads like a teen book.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I saw this book advertised on one of my husbands hunting channels last year but was not available on the kindle.

So when I saw it on the prime list I jumped on it back in Nov. I was so busy reading Christmas books that I had picked up for free in the last year that I didn't have time for anything else in December. I have chosen any thing this month either. I have so many books that I have picked up for free that I am going to TRY not to buy as many books this year.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Gertie -

I absolutely LOVED these two Marion Chesney books when they first came out (also Regency romances and part of a series):

http://www.amazon.com/Minerva-Marion-Chesney/dp/0449205800/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1326469253&sr=8-4










and the 3rd in the series

http://www.amazon.com/Deirdre-Desire-Third-Six-Sisters/dp/0449205827/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1326469369&sr=1-1










Both on Kindle now. Forget borrowing--I may buy these for old times' sake.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I've only borrowed one so far:



It's normally $8.79 and while it has lending enabled the wait list was very long on every book borrowing/lending site I tried. It's not available at my local e-library.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CNDudley said:


> Gertie -
> 
> I absolutely LOVED these two Marion Chesney books when they first came out (also Regency romances and part of a series):
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll put them on my wish list.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am almost done with my first borrowed book. I have loved it!


----------

